# A hateful EMT



## Pamy (Jan 1, 2018)

*Is this  behavior common among EMT'S?
*
I was traveling with my son and pets through CT.  My car suddenly began to pull in exhaust fumes and a general burning smell.  It was around midnight or so.   I have a condition called Reactive Airways Asthma, as well as Allergic Asthma.  When this happens I get panicky and very anxious.  My hands start shaking and obviously I have trouble breathing.  I have severe reactions to vehicular exhaust fumes and solvents, such as cleaning agents and also smoke, and more.

I had been driving for nearly 6 hours or so.

I hastily pulled up at a motel 6, parked my car by the front office and with my nebulizer in hand, my heavy purse on my shoulder.  It was a cold night.   When I entered the motel's lobby/office, the odors in the office which included dust prevented me from quickly booking a room.   I was experiencing an asthma attack,that is ,a Reactive Airways Asthma episode.  

I had called 911, when I had first found the hotel.  EMS arrived.  I was outside the motel office, fumbling with the vials of bronchodilators , in order to get them into my nebulizer.  My hands were shaking.  I was anxious about our possessions in the car, the pets and my son, who was still in the car, watching over the pets.

EMS arrived.   There were several of them, and a police woman as well.  I was in the process of twisting open the vial of my small, skinny, plastic medication. I twisted off the tiny plastic head and let it fall to the ground.   The EMS female, much younger than me, INSTEAD OF STEADYING ME, BEING KIND AND SYMPATHETIC, CONCERNED YELLED AT ME AND TO THE POLICE WOMAN --"LOOK AT HER, SHE'S LITTERING."

Be shocked at her utter rudeness.  She was putting my life in danger by making me more frightened and anxious.  I couldn't say anything because I was having difficulty breathing.  She knew it was my asthma medication.

The police woman put her hand on my shoulder and guided me to a stairwell and nicely asked me to sit down.  I did.  She helped book my room and guided me to the room.  The EMT IGNORAMUS was nowhere to be seen!!!  I started my treatment in the cold room (crappy motel).  The kind POLICE OFFICER, offered to drive my car and family from the front office to the parking spot near the room.  This is what she said, " I apologize.  My brother has asthma, and he gets anxious, just like you.  I understand."

THANK YOU CT POLICE.  SHAME ON YOU CT EMS INDIVIDUAL.   LEARN COMPASSION, LEARN HUMANITY, LEARN TO NOT BE RACIST AND DO YOUR JOB THAT YOU GET PAID FOR.   Learn some manners.

I'm posting this here, so that all you young ones who are planning to be EMTS or Paramedics recognize what not to do.  Thank you.  I know this woman was an exception.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 1, 2018)

Maybe I missed the part where racism was involved


----------



## Pamy (Jan 1, 2018)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Pamy (Jan 1, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Maybe I missed the part where racism was involved



ATTITUDE.

No one would speak that way to someone of their own race.  Not the people of my race.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 1, 2018)

Pamy said:


> ATTITUDE.
> 
> No one would speak that way to someone of their own race.  Not the people of my race.


So then the EMT never made any racist remarks but because of their attitude it makes them a racist?

People speak horrible about their own race all the time. That is nothing new. That is far from being racist. 

If you have/had an issue with a provider and want it investigated, you should contact the company/service who responded to you and file a complaint, however there are a lot of odd things about your post that don’t add up.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 1, 2018)

Please reach out to the responding agency/service directly with your concerns.

We're a discussion forum, not Yelp.

As such, I'm going to close this thread.


----------

